

Ask HN: Started recruiting. Decided this vs. a Resume. Thoughts? - nchatterji
http://niravchatterji.com/

======
jinayd
Creative and catchy, good work. As James said, would help if the speed can be
adjusted.

------
leeny
This is awesome. Would you like to stay in Austin area, or are you potentially
looking to relocate?

~~~
nchatterji
I love good'ole Austin, TX! But looking forward to relocating!

------
nav
Creative! What type of opportunities are you looking for?

~~~
nav
^Total plug by the older brother :p

~~~
nchatterji
Thanks for the plug. Nevertheless good question- Business Dev and Marketing is
my playing field.

------
jamesk33
Would be cool if I could adjust the speed.

------
kmoneydawg
Nice work on this, very creative.

------
saiyamvora13
Love the website

